# Four kittens!



## Bunnywith (Feb 8, 2008)

My poor kitty, in labor all night! She popped out four adorable kittens, which leads to my newest problem...she gave birth on my bed, and seems content to stay there. How do I convince her to sleep with her babies elsewhere?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats!
Make a nice kitty/kitten bed out of a sturdy box or cat carrier and line with towels. Place the kittens in it and carry them to a small room (I use the largest bathroom) and mother cat will follow you. Keep food, water and litterbox handy. Shut the door and visit often.
If you let Mamma-kitty out, she may decide to move her kittens herself and you may not be able to retrieve them. Neighbor's cat moved her babies under the large entertainment center in the livingroom and my Shadow tried to move hers under my King size bed. I did NOT want kittens eliminating on my carpet under my, even if Shadow planned to clean it up...
When Shadows babies were older, mobile, and she needed a break, I kept the door open but installed a 'barrier' tall enough to keep the kittens in and short enough for people to step over and Shadow to jump out into the Master bedroom for solitude and exercise.
Good luck!
Heidi


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Bunnywith said:


> She popped out four adorable kittens


What? No pictures??


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations!  

I agree with Heidi n Q, give the kittens and their mother a "nursery room". Prepare a box to themand place it in a warm place away from draft. Here's an example of a kitten box:










Any kind of box will to, you don't have to go and buy wood and build one on your own. :wink: 

Weigh the kittens twice daily and check them all physically. Look into the mouth and try to determine if anyone has a cleft palate (needs to be done quickly since kittens with a cleft palate starve to death  ). If anyone of them gets weak, contact the vet ASAP. Kittens can develop a pneumonia quick so they need antibiotics fast if they have fluid in their lungs due to the birth.

Good luck! And please update us with pics. :wink:


----------

